# Google reconoce fórmulas de electrónica



## thevenin (Ago 29, 2008)

Descubrí por error que Google reconoce formulas básicas de la ley de Ohm:

Al escribir 6W/12V da:
(6 watts) / (12 volts) = 0.5 amperes

Si escribimos: 6V/12A=	
(6 volts) / (12 amperes) = 0.5 ohms

Si ...
6V/12Ohms
(6 volts) / (12 ohms) = 0.5 amperes

Interesante...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2008)

que curioso... pero efectivamente funciona... resolvera integrales?


----------



## mabauti (Ago 29, 2008)

resuelve ecuaciones diferenciales?  >_>


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2008)

Que curioso ami no me funcionaba, me preguntaba ¿si tu google es el mismo que el mio porque ati te funciona y ami no?.
Tenia que ponerlo en MAYUSCULAS para que fuera correcto. curioso


----------



## alesarradell (Ago 29, 2008)

sorprendente gracias por el aporte


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

http://www.google.com.ar/intl/es/help/features.html#calculator


----------



## thevenin (Ago 30, 2008)

Chico30001, Mabauti:

Probad esta: http://www.mathway.com/ y contáis


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2008)

No sirve... le di la hipotesis de Riemann y no supo que hacer....   

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjetura_de_Riemann


----------



## santiago (Ago 31, 2008)

vos con la esperanza de ganar 1 millon de dolares

jeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2008)

Claro.... de algo hay que vivir no?


----------

